# Zwei Netzwerkkarten in einem PC



## yogibear951 (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo!
Habe folgendes problem, habe ein bestehendes Kabelnetzwerk von 3 PC´s die über einem Router ins Internet gehen. Bis dahin kein Problem. Habe mir nun eine zweite Netzwerkkarte in den PC gebaut (wlan) und möchte ein anderes Netzwerk mit einer Ad-hoc verbindung oder über einen Access Point falls es Probleme gibt mit der reichweite in mein Netzwerk einbinden. Und das alles unter XP Prof.
Zur Konfiguration

PC1

lan1 (lokal)
IP: 192.168.0.2
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.0.1
DNS: 192.168.0.1

lan2 (wlan)
IP: 192.168.2.2
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway:
DNS:

Access Point IP: 192.168.2.1

DSL-Router (lokal) IP: 192.168.0.1

Setze ich den Gateway des AP beim wlan  mein lokales Netz nicht mehr.
Das IP Routing habe ich aktiviert aber ich komme mit den statischen Routen nicht klar.

Kann mir jemand helfen wäre echt toll.

MfG Mario


----------



## Sinac (22. Januar 2005)

Also so wie ich das verstanden habe must du dann die beiden Verbindungen in dem PC überbrücken damit das so läuft.


----------

